# What food can I give my cockatiel to breed faster



## Haimovfids (Sep 19, 2012)

I have 2 cockatiels that really like eachother I want to breed them but the femail dosent let the man go on her back 
A few days ago the male put one foot on her but she didn't let the second foot go on 
Is there any food I can give to increase the femails libido hormone If there is plz tell me


----------



## Set (Mar 14, 2011)

Are they old enough to mate? Are they bonded enough to mate?
Having baby birds isn't as easy as putting a male and female in the same cage together - sometimes, two birds simply aren't compatible.


----------



## xoxsarahxox (Dec 13, 2010)

Giving them a lot of soft foods can help them think that its a favorable time for breeding and therefore increase hormones. Cilantro has been said to be a bit of a bird "aphrodisiac" as well. 

However you may just need to be patient and wait for them to figure out how to mate properly on their own, upping their hormones doesnt mean that will make them mate properly, my two are very hormonal and havent figured it out yet.

If she is screaming when he steps on her, you may want to try clipping just the tips of his nails because they may be too long and hurting her.


----------



## lilbear (Aug 2, 2012)

There is lots of reason she may not want to mate. Nails are to long and hurt, not the right time, too young, not bonded, not enough food or water to care for young. I do not know of any food that will help her want to mate. everything needs to be perfect for her to want to.


----------



## Erinsmom (Sep 7, 2012)

As others have mentioned not all birds will mate together...that being said to encourage it once you have done your homework and decide you want to have babies here is what I found helps them along.

put up a nest box with good nest material......provide plenty of fresh soft foods daily........make sure you are offering calcium rich foods...........increase their light time especially when attempting this in the winter....provide plenty of fresh water they can bathe in.......check your humidity and maybe run a humidifier.....keep it warm and toasty in their room.

Birds usually unlike people want to KNOW they have everything they need BEFORE they have children


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

keep the topic on topic please people. any comments irrelevent to the original post will be deleted. if anyone has anything snarky to say, they can take it up with the mods, thank you.


----------

